# HP Pavillion DV6567cl - Screen Is White /w Vertical Lines



## aquatseli (Oct 9, 2008)

I have an HP DV6567cl. T7100 1.80GHz CPU, nVidia 8400m GS GPU, 200GB hard drive, etc..completely stock according to CPU-z compared to HP's specs, I'm not nice to this computer and do tend to use it kind of like a desktop, but that was never a big issue, it's a decent laptop and it's never overheated, if it got too hot to sit on my lap comfortably it got shut down.

Anyway..about 4 days ago, it was running fairly hot, I was taking apart my 360 for the first time and using it as a reference, so turning it off wasn't an option, after it had run hot for a bit the screen turned white with some vertical lines, I immediately powered it down and set it in front of a fan, open(the lid, not the case, of course). 15 minutes later I turned it back on, it started up with a white screen with light blues thin vertical lines in seemingly random places. Face and palm connected, I destroyed my laptop, wonderful. 10 seconds after turning it on to see that, the screen changed to the normal boot up screen with the boot key instructions, however it did have odd thick yellow lines all over it that disappeared behind text. 

After that screen it was all normal and booted up fine in Safe Mode, then shut down and successfully booted into normal mode, it worked for the rest of the day, and part of the night with another successful restart inbetween, never got too hot. 

A bit into the night however the screen started flickering as if the display driver was about to crash(It happens occasionally when it gets too hot, always recovers), I was playing HL2, all of a sudden instead of going black and recovering, I get a flickering BSOD, the computer crashes, and when I turn it back on 10 minutes later, I get the same white screen, it has vertical blue lines of varying size from top to bottom, the right side slowly turns darker and stops at a dark grey with darker grey vertical lines. I cannot get the screen back to normal and haven't been able to use it in 5 days. The fans slowly run faster and faster the longer it's left on and it never changes after the right side darkens and the left side becomes white /w purple lines.

_I went into great detail in an attempt to not leave anything important out, sorry about the huge post._

I've not taken it apart yet, but the warranty ran out 2 months ago so it's not an issue anyway, tonight I'm going to take it apart and clean it, so far I plan to:


Reseat the GPU
Reseat the RAM, and restart with individual sticks in case one is bad.
See if I can figure out how to reset the BIOS.
Attempt to figure out how to reset the CMOS battery.

So if anyone has more suggestions they would be greatly appreciated, and if I left something out let me know. I've recently(2 months) had antivirus/antispyware/firewall(AVG/Spybot/Zonealarm) up all the time, I don't visit too many nefarious sites and I haven't used torrents in several months, nor did I download anything in the 5 days previous to the problem.

I play WoW, the Half-life series, TF2, Counter-strike..

That's everything I can think of, is god punishing me for being a WoW-nerd?


----------



## aquatseli (Oct 9, 2008)

Bump. Going home from my friend's house in a few hours and taking it apart. I hope this winds up being a simple fix. *sigh*


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2008/04/13/laptop-lcd-screen-turned-white/

I would look at correcting the heat issue before anything else.

Never, _never_,* NEVER* run a laptop on a soft surface, such as upholstered furniture, carpet, or your lap. *Always* use a desk or similar _hard_ surface.

If you are taking your computer apart, take a can of air and give the whole inside a good once-over, taking care around the mainboard. Make sure the fan gets a good cleaning. You can use a cotton swab and isopropyl alcohol to gently clean the fan blades.


----------



## Vealy (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the same laptop and the same problem, I have taken a few pictures to show what mine is like


















Anybody know how to sort it?.


----------



## aquatseli (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing new after taking it apart completely and trying everything I said I was going to, along with also taking apart the LCD screen's frame and checking the connection, which is fine as far as I can tell.

I've tried using an external monitor with it, and connecting with the laptop off, with it on, and every other combination along with trying Fn+F1-F12 several times, I get nothing on the external screen, which leads me to believe it's the CPU or the motherboard, since waiting a few minutes for it to get booted all the way and then tapping my fingerprint sensor should play a sound at least.

Looks like it's the repair shop at $30/hour+parts or a new laptop, unless someone has further suggestions.

Out of curiosity, what _is_ the command/key combination to detect an external monitor on an HP Pavillion DV6567cl running Vista Home Premium(Phoenix BIOS, not sure of the version or further details).


----------



## sakogon (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you ever figure out what the problem was and how to solve it? I have been without my computer for quite some time because of the same problem.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

dv6 has a known issue with the video chip bga which goes bad and either has to be replaced or in most cases where you don't have bga machine the system board has to be replaced. 

That said Vealy's picture up there looks to me like a bad video chip. 

aquatseli mentioned pinned striped lines going through the lcd which is stereotypical of a bad lcd. However not getting external video and getting blue screen errors is not. BTW I think the fn + f4 key is to switch video modes.. not sure though just look at the image on the key which should look like a screen. You might have to hit it a couple times to get into the mode you need as it just cycles through very much like alt - tabbing through windows. 

aquatseli if you have pictures those would be as I'm sure you know.. worth a thousand words. 

anyways there is no easy fix for this whether its your lcd or your system board.. or even the lcd cable. Its going to be hard to do yourself unless you have done it before. I suggest sending it for repair to somewhere that charges a flat rate + parts. and not some bs $30/hour + parts.


----------



## aquatseli (Oct 9, 2008)

This is going on two years ago Kharm, thanks though, I didn't ever manage to fix it myself, it's sitting around somewhere in a box, don't think it even turns on any more at this point. I was living in Nevada, rather primitively at the time. And well...dust. I imagine the GPU blew and took the mobo with it.


----------

